#   >   >   >   .,  2009 ..-  ,    ...

## Klukva Severnai

* .,  2009 ..*



  2011 .       "". ""       .       ""            .           .     .       ,     . .            :    -  ,   ,    ,        .  2013 .       .     . -                ,  .    .    ? 

           .  - , , , , ,  .    ,     ,           .  - !  -   ,   ,   . ,  ,       .      -        .      .  ,          . 

                   ,   .     ,    , ,           . 

      ,   ,     .     ,   !

 :
1. /   .
2.    2-3    (  ).
3.    (   "-").
4.       ?     ,    .
5.    :     . ..   .
6.              .   .  ,  .
7.  :       . ,    !!!,               .       ,      (21 )     .
8.       ( ,     ).
9.  "" : ,        " ",     ""   (    ), "  ":  ,     7 ,     9.    ""  - .

*" ,    " -  ,             !*

**:  .  7vqt9-13p24         : ,      2009      , .

** : 
  ,          :420039,  , . , . , . 5 
: 8(843) 533-00-79, 533-00-82, 533-00-83 : 8(843) 533-00-81, 533-00-84
: http://g2p.tatar.ru/rus/zashita_prav.htm E-mail: children_kazan@mail.ru, deti_tat@bk.ru
   :  :8(843) 533-00-84
   :   - 
   :   -- 
 : ,  8.00  17.00,  , 

     -      
:420111,  , . , . , . 3
: 8(843) 292-49-04 : 8(843) 292-49-04 : http://mon.tatar.ru E-mail: Nadezhda.Bychkoval@tatar.ru
   :  : (843) 292-91-12
  ,    : 8(843) 292-49-09
 :   9:00  18:00

----------


## Tatynka-k

!

----------


## Klukva Severnai

: "         .   !!!    ,  !!! 

  ,     .            ,       .    ,   ,    ,   ,      ,         .      !!! ,    , ,            ,      ,    ,      .           .     . 

 ,     ,         ,           .   -   .   ,      !!!"

----------


## 63

,    - .  .

----------


## Klukva Severnai

? :1:    ?

----------


## misszedka

http://otkazniki.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=20261    -       .      .   .    ,    .        ,   .    !

----------


## misszedka

!!!

----------


## misszedka

,    .

 ,      .  ,      ,     .
     ,       smile.gif
     ,  -    ,    .   ,    .
       ,        ,     "-".
      ,       ,   ,   ,   ,   ...     .

   - , , , - - -,   .  ,    ,        .
   !

----------


## misszedka

:

" ,      .          .               ,  .   .   ,   . -     ,   .     !

 .   ,          .  ,   .    ,    ,   ,      .     ,   .              ..      !       ,     )))            -    ,    !

     !       ,   ,  -     .           .  - ,      . ,    ,     .   ,           .      -     ,           .   )))    ,    , ,     .    . 

  ,     -    .       !

-,  -      . - - ,        -   ,   !"

----------


## misszedka

.    ,            .               ,          ,   ,      .        .

----------

